# Logos, Business Cards, Websites Etc.



## JoshA. (Oct 5, 2018)

I’m new to starting a business and looking for someone that I can learn from. Estimating to procedure once bid is won. If that’s you and you need help with logo design, business cards, marketing strategy, brand development, social media platform development and strategy or website development...let me know. I’m open to bartering. 

I can help with your marketing and you help me with launching the backend of my business. I’m in Riverside, Ca and willing to work with someone within a 100mile radius.

Thanks


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## MinneapolisPainter (Mar 5, 2019)

Great idea! I also do website design and lead generation using Google Ad, maps and organic search.


----------



## DTPainting (May 7, 2021)

JoshA. said:


> I’m new to starting a business and looking for someone that I can learn from. Estimating to procedure once bid is won. If that’s you and you need help with logo design, business cards, marketing strategy, brand development, social media platform development and strategy or website development...let me know. I’m open to bartering.
> 
> I can help with your marketing and you help me with launching the backend of my business. I’m in Riverside, Ca and willing to work with someone within a 100mile radius.
> 
> ...


Use Fivrr
They did my logo for $10. Vista Print is fine for business cards and they usually give a discount for first time users.


----------



## Chrisjstrn94 (Sep 9, 2018)

DTPainting said:


> Use Fivrr
> They did my logo for $10. Vista Print is fine for business cards and they usually give a discount for first time users.


yes!!! I second this!!! however I picked like 3-4 different graphic designers and had each one design me a logo package and then i just picked the best one. figured for $10-15 a piece it was worth the money and I couldn't be happier with the results!! I got two "Wtf were you thinking" type of logos one "ehhhh, It ok" type of logo







and then The "Damn thats good" logo!! lol Overall i was happy with the outcome and it was very interesting to see how different the outcomes were from different people all given the same exact info to go off of. This is just one of the shirt options I use with logo on the back


----------



## RH (Sep 7, 2010)

Chrisjstrn94 said:


> yes!!! I second this!!! however I picked like 3-4 different graphic designers and had each one design me a logo package and then i just picked the best one. figured for $10-15 a piece it was worth the money and I couldn't be happier with the results!! I got two "Wtf were you thinking" type of logos one "ehhhh, It ok" type of logo
> View attachment 112176
> and then The "Damn thats good" logo!! lol Overall i was happy with the outcome and it was very interesting to see how different the outcomes were from different people all given the same exact info to go off of. This is just one of the shirt options I use with logo on the back


Looks great!


----------



## Amelia121 (Nov 12, 2021)

It gets easier and easier to build your own business as there is a lot of information available on the Internet. However, it is difficult to promote it because there is a big competition as there are a lot of businesses on the market. So, everyone who has a business looks for original ways to make their business known. Nowadays doing webinars is trending, but before do a webinar you should follow some steps to be successful. But make sure it is suitable for your business.


----------

